# [Aporte] Puente H para Motores.



## thenot

No podía decidirme en que parte del foro poner esto, pero me decidí aquí ya que es algo que se utiliza mucho en lo que es robotica.

He visto en varios post de esta misma página y en general en toda la red, que siempre se encuentran con el dilema de que se desea controlar un motor para ser usado para un carro automatizado con un microcontrolador, o para manejar cualquier otra aplicación. Cuando necesitamos hacer esto siempre se llega a que se necesita usar un circuito denominado por Puente H. Existen variedad de soluciones, la más usada en forma de integrados, pero la mayoría de estos son algo limitados en la corriente que soportan y muchas veces son muy costosos y difíciles de conseguir. Así se llega a que la mejor solución a esto es utilizar un puente H construido con transistores, pero les surge siempre otro problema… ¿Qué es y cómo funcionan estos puentes H?, ¿Cuál es el mejor de todos?, Si no se mucho de electrónica, ¿podre armar uno?, etc…
Bueno, según el nivel de conocimientos estas preguntas pueden crecer más y más… pero voy a limitarme a responder estas 3 preguntas, así que vamos por partes:

Para responder a la primera pregunta (¿Qué es y cómo funcionan estos puentes H?) me apoyare en información obtenida de la misma red, y les dejare el link, para que el que tenga esta pregunta lo revise, dado que no es mi intención explicar esto en el presente post. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puente_H_(electr%C3%B3nica)
Ahora respondiendo a ¿Cuál es el mejor de todos?, en realidad esto va a depender claramente de cuál es la necesidad que tengamos. El puente H que les presentare, es un circuito que me ha dado muchas satisfacciones y el que he usado en una gran cantidad de aplicaciones, y por ello le he desarrollado un pcb en el cual trabaje un buen poco para que tuviese unas dimensiones buenas para ser utilizado en un pequeño carro automatizado y además tuviese grandes prestaciones para ser utilizado en variedad de aplicaciones. Sin más preámbulos, el circuito que he utilizado lo he obtenido de esta página http://www.angelfire.com/co2/piel/puenteh.html y el circuito es el siguiente:



Y finalmente respondiendo a “Si no se mucho de electrónica, ¿podre armar uno?”, con este post esto es lo que estoy tratando de resolver, entregando toda la documentación necesaria para que puedan construirse uno sin ningún problema.
En la misma página de la que obtuve el circuito, se podrá encontrar un pcb listo para armar el circuito, pero es un pcb un poco grande para ser utilizado en un carro automatizado, además que necesitas 2 de estos para manejar ambos motores. Así que diseñe el siguiente pcb de 7,5 cm x 4,5 cm, el cual posee 2 puentes H en la misma placa.



Ahora la lista de materiales, para una placa es la siguiente (recordar que son 2 puentes H por placa):

1 – Bornera (para la alimentación)
8 – transistores 2n2222
4 – resistencias de 470 ohm
4 – resistencias de 10k ohm
4 – resistencias de 3,3k ohm
4 – resistencias de 100 ohm
4 – transistores de potencia NPN
4 – transistores de potencia PNP

En los transistores de potencia, personalmente e usado los BD y los TIP, en el esquemático utilizan los TIP que soportan corrientes de hasta 5 amperes, en cambio los BD solo soportan 1,5 amperes. 
Sí desean usar los TIP tienen las siguientes opciones:

...NPN.. | .. PNP.. | ..Voltaje..
TIP 120 | TIP 125 | 60 V
TIP 121 | TIP 126 | 80 V
TIP 122 | TIP 127 | 100 V

Si desean usar los BD tienen las siguientes opciones:

..NPN..| ..PNP..|..Voltaje..
BD135 | BD136 | 45 V
BD137 | BD138 | 60 V
BD139 | BD140 | 80 V

Ahora dirán… que elijo? BD o TIP?, todo depende de que es lo que quieren hacer, en la imagen ven que ese lo hice con los BD138 y BD139, eso es dado que era para unos motores que consumían 1,3 amperes, así que con estos tenia para moverlos sin problemas. Otros puentes que tengo hechos los hice con TIP dado que los quería para mover unos motores bipolares y estos me consumían 3 Amperes, así que con los 5 amperes que soportan los TIP tenia de sobra. Así que es decisión suya ver que transistor usar.

Como adjunto pueden encontrar el .pcb que se abre con el PCBWizard, también para el que no lo tenga lo he dejado en formato pdf para llegar e imprimir. En el pcb se encuentra la versión para 2 puentes H en una placa (el de la primera imagen) y una versión para un solo puente H, si solo se necesita para 1 solo motor. Para saber dónde va cada componente guiarse por la siguiente imagen, en donde también se puede ver el patillaje que tienen los diferentes transistores (BD y TIP).



Si siguen bien el montaje de los componentes no deberían tener problema alguno para hacer su propio puente H. Aquí en Chile me sale un 10% más caro mas o menos hacerme este circuito que comprarme un l293, pero por ese 10% gano en unos buenos miliamperios más (usando los BD). También como adjunto encontraran un .doc con la definición de los terminales y una pequeña explicación.

Bueno, ojala les sea de ayuda y cualquier consulta tratare de responderla lo más pronto posible.

Saludos!!


----------



## luisgrillo

Excelente aporte, se ve muy bien y me gusta esa protección que tiene de que si pones las dos entradas, A y B en nivel alto, no se pone en corto.


----------



## thenot

sep, es muy buen circuito, solo le faltaba un pcb bueno y compacto, y eso fue en lo que yo aporte


----------



## mcpiebot

Otra opcion es usar los circuitos integrados:

L293B, L293A

L298

En los seguidores de linea uso para la dirección el tc4424 con muy buenos resultados.

Saludos!


----------



## thenot

mcpiebot dijo:
			
		

> Otra opcion es usar los circuitos integrados:
> 
> L293B, L293A
> 
> L298
> 
> En los seguidores de linea uso para la dirección el tc4424 con muy buenos resultados.
> 
> Saludos!



al comienzo puse :



> Existen variedad de soluciones, la más usada en forma de integrados, pero la mayoría de estos son algo limitados en la corriente que soportan y muchas veces son muy costosos y difíciles de conseguir.



pero igualmente gracias por comentar


----------



## dfounes

Como veo que el asunto es del puente H, tengo una duda, antes de la consulta estoy controlando un motor cc por PWM y para que cambie el sentido de rotacion esta el puente H, ¿Porque gira mas en un sentido que en el otro?
Cuando estaba montado el circuito en protoboard casi no se notaba, la cuestion es que en baquelita decae en aprox. un 30-40% de la velocidad en la que gira en un sentido.
Lo que si medi es en los terminales para conectar el motor al puente hay un ligero cambio de voltaje  estoy hablando de unos 0.3V pero no creo que sea suficiente como para que suceda lo antes mencionado.


----------



## thenot

te ocurre ello con este circuito?
yo e hecho varios de estos y nunca e tenido un cambio notable..
Lo que te recomendaria es que busques componentes que no tengan tanta tolerancia, como en las resistencias que quiza ese sea el problema, o quizas la mas razonable es que revises bien la placa, buscando falsos contactos...
Como te digo a mi no me a dado problemas, pero siempre trato de buscar componentes que tengan valores bien cercanos y reviso muy bien las placas antes de soldar y asi no e tenido problemas..


----------



## spiritbreaker

http://www.neoteo.com/puente-h-con-mosfet-para-motores-cc.neo 
aqui  solo dedicale un poco mas de tiempo , lee too esto , el datasheet  y podras manejar motores de hasta 50 amperios    ,    cachay
Saludos


----------



## thenot

sep, pero todo depende de lo que quieres montar... personalmente, no me a tocado mover motores de un amperaje mayor a 5 amperes, así que el puente H que yo presento es ideal, el tamaño que tiene es mínimo y yendo a lo monetario con el precio de 1 mosfet compro 3 Tip. Así que como digo todo dependerá de que quieres hacer y este puente es ideal para la mayoría de quienes comienzan con robotica, dado que lo motores usados principalmente no superan los 5 amperes de consumo.


----------



## debaq

Como puedo adaptar este circuito para mover un motor pap de 5 cables?


----------



## thenot

Hola compatriota!!
Si tu motor es de 5 cables lo mas probables es que sea un motor unipolar, por lo tanto no necesitas hacer un puente H para moverlo... solo necesitas 4 transistores NPN y 4 resistencias, o si tu motor no consume mas de medio amper, entonces con un simple uln2803 estas listo. Si estas un poco perdido en como funcionan este tipo de motores (lo que es lo mas normal cuando uno se topa con ellos) te recomiendo heches un vistazo a esto.

Saludos!!


----------



## Bistolf

Que bueno incontrar personas tan dedicadas. Quiciera abusar con una consulta. Yo programe un pic para manejar motor cc a 2oKhz y tarde me doy cuenta que el L293 solo soporta hasta 5Khz!.Este puete que vos propones asumo que no va a tener problemas con mis 2oKhz, verdad?


Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Bistolf

Haber....quiero estar seguro...El par de pines que esta arriva (y el par de abajo)corresponden a las salidas para cada motor, y los cuatro pines que se ven a l izquierda corresponden a E1-E2 y E'1-E'2, verdad?


----------



## debaq

efectivamente, los pines de arriba correspondes a E1-E2, y los de abajos a E'1 y a E'2, yo arme este puente H y me anda lejos mejor que un L293. saludos


----------



## Bistolf

Ups! no habia visto que estaba eso que preguntaba en el adjunto. gracias igual!...con lo del l293 estas haciendo referencia a mi duda sobre la frecuencia?


----------



## thenot

Sorry, no había visto que me habían preguntado algo (no me aviso por correo y no e estado muy metido en el foro por trabajo).
Por lo ultimo que preguntaste te iba a decir que en el adjunto sale todo, pero ya te diste cuenta 
Y por lo de la frecuencia no sabría responderte, pero como te dijo debaq este puente anda mejor que un l293 para cambiar el sentido a un motor, ahora si anda mejor en lo que es frecuencia no te lo podría decir, no lo e usado para ello y mi nivel de electrónica no es muy alto como para poder saberlo según el circuito.  Podrías probar con solo un puente H, osea la mitad del circuito, aunque si no te sirve igual puedes después darle algún uso 

Saludos!!


----------



## Bistolf

OK, gracias igual!...como no pude darle solucion rapida y asi lo necesitaba, tuve que poner dinero y comprar un l298. Con ese anda bien.

  que estes bien!


----------



## 0002

hola, mira yo tengo un problema utilizando este puente, lo que pasa es que ya teniendolo armado y funcionando perfectamente, conectado aun circuito de radiofrecuencia, de la nada dejo de funcionar, a simple vista parece que un transistor TIP 120 se quemo, pero pues lo que sucede es que al aplicar voltaje a la entrada A, el motor funciona de buena manera pero al aplicar voltaje a las entradas B, C y D simplemente no pasa nada y se calientan los transistores respectivos de las entradas, pero creo que provare cambiando los transistores, por fa ayuda...


----------



## thenot

Cual es el voltaje de activación?
---------
Si tuvieras una imagen de tu montaje andaría bien


----------



## dragondgold

Hago una pregunta, pero ese puente H no se va a quemar rapido son los "diodos volantes" para la contra FEM que producen los motores al cambiar de sentido? Cuando armo los puente H si el motor es de 3A le pongo los diodos volantes de 3A, es eso correcto? Son necesarios? 

Saludos!!!


----------



## thenot

Con 1n4004/5/6/7 andarías bien, solo debe ser alto en voltaje no en amperaje (no estoy seguro pero eso es lo que me recuerdo me dijo mi profe). Para este puente H con transistores Tip y con motores de consumo de 3 amperes no e tenido para que usar diodos, unos llevan un buen tiempo funcionando y nunca a pasado nada. Y no se los inclui en el circuito dado que se puede montar al aire en el mismo motor en una plaquita aparte. Personalmente solo e usado diodos para un motor que consumía 5 amperes y para el puente H use tip141, pero para el resto nunca e usado diodos y no a pasado nada (tampoco es para usos tan profesionales así que por ello no los pongo, dado que no a pasado nada hasta ahora) pero deberían usarse, como te digo podrías montarlo al aire en el mismo motor o en una placa aparte, o modificar el pcb que posteo y modificarlo.
Lo otro por no los puse es por que por lo general esto se usa para motores no tan grandes, lo común en robotica (para lo cual lo diseñe) dado que para motores de mayor tamaño por lo general se usan mosfet.

Saludos!! cualquier consulta hay estamos


----------



## dragondgold

Ok muchas gracias thenot 

saludos!!


----------



## 0002

pues lo mismo de los diodos estaba empezando a pensar por que pues el voltaje que puse en las entradasd de control por asi decirlo fue de 5V y pues despues de ahi nomas no, crei que también seria necesario agragarlos, crees que podrias decirme si se agregan lo diodos, donde exactamente se montarian en el PCB asi como esta no importa que tenga que agregarlos del lado del cobre, de mientras creo que tendré que comprar otros TIP120 y TIP125


----------



## dragondgold

Se te han quemado los transistores? Huuuy me lo dijiste justo yo ya estaba por hacer la PCB!!! Que voltaje y corrientes manejas??

Saludos!


----------



## thenot

la disposicion de los diodos es igual que aqui:





Ahora en la placa tendrías que esperarme ya que por ahora no tengo tiempo como para decirte donde.


Saludos!!


----------



## 0002

drangondgold:
pues de voltaje como te digo manejo 5V para todo desde la alimentación de los motores hasta las entradas de control (A, B, C, D), en cuanto a corriente disculpa mi ignorancia pero pues solo le conecte una fuente que a lo mucho me tira como 1 A.

thenot:
gracias por la aclaracion y pues honestamente aun no estoy muy seguro que sea eso pero pues para despejar las dudas voy a cambiar los transistores


----------



## thenot

Con ese voltaje y consumo de los motores no creo que sea el problema, tiempo atras teníamos un motor que giraba en ambos sentidos y paraba cada unos 10 a 15 segundos (un auto que iba de un lado a otro siempre siguiendo la misma ruta) y estuvo funcionando por varias horas al día (por un par de días) y usaba 2 motores que consumían 2 amperes a 12 volts cada 1, y placa se hizo con este puente H con tip 12X y  no le puse diodos. Los transistores no calentaban y ni se urgieron por que no tenían diodos, y si no me equivoco son los mismos transistores que luego use para hacer otro puente H y hay estan vivitos y coleando
Así que de ahí que no le e puesto diodos para motores de esos valores de consumo hacia abajo (la gran mayoría de los que e usado). Bueno, supongo que cada motor es distinto, pero hasta ahora no e quemado transistores en un puente H por esto, sino es por que erro en el montaje 
Si estos días tengo tiempo diseñare el pcb del puente H con diodos y para ponerle disipadores a los transistores de manera mas simple (aunque pienso que quedara mas grande el pcb). Pero viendo bien las fechas no creo que esto sea para antes de este otro año, ya que tenemos un supermercado en casa y se imaginaran la cantidad de trabajo que hay en estos momentos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## 0002

muchas gracias por la aclaración pero pues el detalle esta, en que el circuito funciono tal cual, la el detalle estuvo de un momento a otro, bueno vere si puedo agregarle los diodos asi por encimita nada mas y pues de todas formas reemplazaré los transistores para evitar las dudas. gracias y feliz año


----------



## dragondgold

thenot arme el puente H pero con una placa que hice. El puente arranco a la primera pero uno de los transistores PNP calentaba, supuse porque era un TIP31 y era algo chico para el motor que movía. Terminó quemándose al rato con una humareda. Lo reemplazo por un TIP127 y ahora el puente funcionaba solo en un sentido, todo esto alimentandolo con 12V y las entradas con 5V desde un PIC. Intenté darle a las entradas con 12V e instantáneamente sale un chispazo de uno de los transistores NPN, lo reemplazé y el puente no funciona, al rato empieza a funcionar pero nuevamente de un solo lado. Haciendo unas mediciones vi que la tensión en las bases de los PNP sea para el lado que sea baja de 11.8V a 11.5V en ambos, pero no encuentro que es lo que pueda ser ni por qué se quema el NPN cada vez que meto 12V en las entradas, ya estoy desesperado es el tercer puente H que armo y tampoco funciona.

Saludos...


----------



## 0002

mira la verdad cuando lo arme solo rellene unas pistas del pcb original, pero funcionó tal cual, el unico detalle fue ese, espero sólo tener tiempo para ponerle los diodos y provarlo de nuevo...
saludos

y leyendo un poco más llegue a la conclusion de que los diodos más que se un pequeño detalle si son necesarios, por aquello de las bobinas...


----------



## dragondgold

Si pero no creo que halla sido la falta de los diodos ya que el puente ni siquiera funciono bien :S


----------



## 0002

ummm... hiciste el pcb tal como lo marcó thenot?? no creo que debieras tener mayor inconveniente, pero si quieres en cuanto pueda pongo el pcb al que le agregue las pistas un poco más gruesas y pues fue como me funcionó


----------



## dragondgold

Yo lo hice en Altium al PCB, copie el esquema de este puente H he hice la placa en 5x5cm, por lo que el PCB esta bien porque si no esta en el esquema Altium no deja que lo hagas, es una gran ventaja. Lo extraño es que al principio funcionó con un motor pequeño y solo calentaba un PNP, luego que se quemo empezó todo el problema y ya he cambiado los transistores que se quemaron y los demás paresen estar bien.

Saludos


----------



## 0002

aaahhh pues habria q*UE* revisar bien tu pcb, pero pues en cuanto pueda te mando los datos y pues vere si puedo agregarle los diodos al pcb de una buena vez... saludos y suerte


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dragondgold dijo:


> Yo lo hice en Altium al PCB, copie el esquema de este puente H he hice la placa en 5x5cm, por lo que el PCB esta bien porque si no esta en el esquema Altium no deja que lo hagas, es una gran ventaja. Lo extraño es que al principio funcionó con un motor pequeño y solo calentaba un PNP, luego que se quemo empezó todo el problema y ya he cambiado los transistores que se quemaron y los demás paresen estar bien.


Y no has pensado que si lo que publicó TheNot es 100% correcto y operativo, entonces el error es tuyo? Además has hecho tu propio PCB suponiendo que Altium sabe que el esquema es correcto...PSSSSSSSS.
Por que no probás en el PCB que está posteado y verificás que los transistores no sean falsos...?


----------



## dragondgold

No me entendiste ezavalla si yo hago un esquema en Altium no va a dejar que ponga la traza en donde no va, no es que sabe si el circuito funciona o no. Voy a revisar nuevamente la placa pero no encontre nada mal, ademas en un principio funcionaba.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dragondgold dijo:


> No me entendiste ezavalla si yo hago un esquema en Altium no va a dejar que ponga la traza en donde no va, no es que sabe si el circuito funciona o no.


Ahhh...pero eso lo hacen todos los que tienen un netlist definido.



dragondgold dijo:


> Voy a revisar nuevamente la placa pero no encontre nada mal, ademas en un principio funcionaba.


Funcionaba pero se hirvió un transistor y ahora no anda  
Si estás seguro que el PCB está OK entonces el problema son los transistores: o truchos o con las patas cambiadas de lugar....o mal puestos.


----------



## thenot

perdón por no responder antes, pero es que estoy muy ocupado estos días.. primero que todo podrías postear el pcb, algunas imágenes del circuito montado y por hay podría empezar a ayudar... así sin mas te diría lo mismo que ezavalla, lo mas probable (si es que dices que estas seguro que el diseño esta bueno) es que tienes problemas con el patillaje de los transistores.. yo e hecho este puente H un montón de veces con varios pcb's y todos han funcionado sin ningún problema. lo único que te podría decir es que mires el patillaje de tus transistores 2n2222 (si es que usaste es esos) ya que una vez compre en 2 tiendas distintas y tenían distinto patillaje, la base era la misma (del medio) pero los otros estaban cambiados, así que tuve que comprobar transistor por transistor el patillaje y desde hay en adelante siempre lo hago. Con los TIP no e tenido problemas en patillajes, e comprado de varias marcas y todos con el mismo patillaje, si usaste BD con esos si e tenido problemas también (con actuales no, pero mi viejo tenia unos muy antiguos y tenían distinto patillaje a los "actuales")


----------



## dragondgold

El unico cambio que hice fue en ves de usar 2N2222 use BC548 y ahora que mencionas eso de los 2N2222 voy a revisar bien los BC548. Luego posteo la PCB y algunas fotos.

Saludos


----------



## 0002

pues habria que ver eso también por que pues la neta el diseño del pcb esta bueno... en eso si se saco un 10 thenot además que pues si habria que ver lo de los diodos por que pues honestamente sigo pensando que es algo muy importante también...
saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Bueno, me fije en lo de los transistores y dos tenian el patillaje al reves cosa muy rara, los di vuelta y el puente anduvo unos segundos pero un solo lado y luego no anduvo mas, nada calienta pero tampoco funciona, ya no se que tocar. Les dejo un PDF con el esquema y el PCB del Altium a ver si encuentran algo.

Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## 0002

una duda como conectas los colectores de los transistores? y pues de ahi a simple vista parece q no hay problema pero pues honestamente te recomendaria que lo hicieras como lo posteo thenot, asi seguro que jala de una... los transistores que utilizaste son los q tienes ahi??
no se pudiste conseguir los que estan en el diagrama original?, por que pues los que utilice fueron los tip120 y tip 125, con los driver 2n2222


----------



## dragondgold

Los driver que use sonBC548 no creo que alla problema y la diferencia de los TIP con los que vos usaste es la corriente que soportan nada mas.

Saludos


----------



## 0002

bueno eso si entonces si habria que checar muy bien y sigo con la duda como conectas el colector de los transistores por pues en el impreso se ve que quedan en el aire...


----------



## dragondgold

Haaa si me olvide de ese detalle, lo colectores los agarre con cables atornillandolos en el encapsulado de los transistores (que son los colectores) conectando cada par cruzado junto.

Saludos


----------



## 0002

aaammmm pues ahi habria que checar bien las conexiones eh...


----------



## dragondgold

Por? no van conectados asi? Estan conectados tal como en el esquema. Ves algun error?

Saludos


----------



## gzaloprgm

A quien le interese, le paso otro tipo de puente H, que usa tanto relés como transistores:







La idea básica es usar un transistor para lograr el apagado y prendido del motor (y poder usar PWM y un lazo para controlar su velocidad) y usar un relé para invertir la marcha.

Características:
Relativamente simple, quizás sea más barato que comprar los 6 transistores que requiere un puente H estándar.
No hay casos que rompan los transistores.
Consume un poco más de corriente extra (por el relé)
La potencia entregada al motor es mejor que en un puente H (solamente una caída VCE)

Pueden ver más información en mi sitio web: http://gzaloprgm.com.ar/puenteh

Díganme sus opiniones y cómo se podría mejorar.

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## dragondgold

Esta muy bueno ese circuito con rele ademas de que se aisla completamente el circuito de control del de potencia a través de la bobina del relé. El diodo ese que función cumple? La FEM del motor?

Saludos


----------



## gzaloprgm

No está aislado al 100%, habría que usar un opto para atacar al transistor...

El diodo es para que la FEM inversa no queme al transistor...


----------



## thenot

gzaloprgm dijo:


> No está aislado al 100%, habría que usar un opto para atacar al transistor...


No esta aislado al 100%, pero no le veo razón para aislarlo mas...


gzaloprgm dijo:


> El diodo es para que la FEM inversa no queme al transistor...


Eso ya supongo todos lo sabíamos..


----------



## ingelect

hola thenot. gracias por el aporte. me hice socio en el foro para hacerte una pregunta, espero que puedas ayudarme.
construí el punte H que dejaste y funciona perfectamente cuando lo conecto a 5V de una fuente de tension. mi problema se sucede cuando conecto los dos cables de control del punte h a un microcontrolador (16f84a)
lo que ocurre es que cae la tension de 5V en el micrcontrolador cuando alimento el puente h. pense que se debia a que el consumo de corriente está por encima de los 20mA que puede entregar el micro, pero el consumo de corriente es menor.
de todo modos decidi intercalar un seguidor de tension en el circuito. pero cuando alimento el puente H desde los cables de control, la tension del A.O. tambien cae.
coloque resistencia pull down la salida del Amplificador O., pero esto sigue sucediendo.


----------



## thenot

Hola, sorry que no te pueda contestar de buena forma, pero es que me pillaste en mal momento.. tengo solo unos minutos para conectarme y ando en plan de trabajo, asi que por algunas semanas no podre tampoco hacerlo.. solo te puedo decir, que si usas para los motores la misma fuente de alimentacion que la que usas para el pic, separalas, usa una para el pic y otra para alimentar los motores, claro debes juntar los negativos de ambas fuentes para que funcione. Yo lo e usado con pic, basic stamp, etc.. y no e tenido problemas con este puente H, pero lo de la alimentacion es algo que debes ver ya que por lo general genera "interferencias" o si no tienes el suficiente amperaje, el motor te los consume y dejas sin corriente al pic, y estos con un poco de "interferencia" en la corriente se reinician o empiezan a hacer cosas raras. Asi que prueba con ello.

Saludos!


----------



## dmpinzonx

el puente puede hacerse con pn 2222?  esque no encuentro los 2n 2222. gracias por la respuesta


----------



## ingelect

Thenot, gracias por responder, solucione mi problema. NO es que la tension caia en el PIC cuando queria alimentar el motor, sino que el motor produce ruido (interferencias) que hacian que el programa el salte y no siga la logica programada.
Como lo solucione? simplemente agregando un capacitor ceramico en paralelo con el motor. El programa responde perfectamente y el puente H tambien.
gracias saludos


----------



## thenot

dmpinzonx dijo:


> el puente puede hacerse con pn 2222?  esque no encuentro los 2n 2222. gracias por la respuesta



Son lo mismo si no erro... asi que no hay problema..

Y para ingelect.. que bueno que hayas solucionado tu problema..

Saludos para todos..


----------



## dmpinzonx

muchas gracias por el puente h, ya lo tengo funcionando.


----------



## sebasaguilera

Que tal thenot, sabes que estoy necesitando un PH que maneje 24 Volt y 3A queria saber si este me sirve ya que intente hacer uno con Tip 41 y 42 pero volaron. En el caso de que pueda manejar esa tencion las resistencias que utilizo son de 1/4W o deberia aumentarlas.-


----------



## thenot

ese voltaje y amperaje no es nada (si es algo.. pero lo soportan bien) para lo que soportan los tip que nombras, asi que tienes que haber hecho algo mal, ya que no debiesen por que haber salido volando.. y la resistencias depende de donde la usas, si es para excitar los transistores no tienes para que poner de mas..

yo e usado este ph con tip 122 y sus complementos a un voltaje de 36 y 5 amperes y no tuve problema alguno, solo que debí ponerle un disipador, aunque no gran cosa.


----------



## Omar266

Muchas felicitaciones por este tema. El caso es que quiero aportar esta imagen de su PBC, en la cual le coloco la iniciales a los transistores (B=Base, E=Emisor, C=Colector).  Espero sea de gran ayuda.


----------



## thenot

Omar266 dijo:


> Muchas felicitaciones por este tema. El caso es que quiero aportar esta imagen de su PBC, en la cual le coloco la iniciales a los transistores (B=Base, E=Emisor, C=Colector).  Espero sea de gran ayuda.



Si pusieras que transistores usaste seria mejor, ya que según el que uses varían los pines.

Saludos y gracias por aportar.


----------



## Omar266

Deseo aclarar que coloque estas letras de acuerdo al diagrama del circuito no con ningún transistor, ya que estoy de acuerdo,  que según el transistor los pines varían, por lo que tendrían que darle la vuelta al transistor. Creo que en su PBC la orientación de los componentes fue hecha para transistores BD. Aprovechando esta oportunidad quisiera preguntarle lo siguiente.
Con el L293D/B para aplicar PWM, usando microcontrolador yo lo aplico a las patillas ENABLE. En su circuito los pines A,B,C,D son como INPUT1, INPUT2, INPUT3, INPUT4, como conecto para aplicar el PWM. 
Y con este circuito no hay necesidad de diodos de protección.
Esta bien si coloco TIP41C y TIP42C soporta hasta 6 amperios

Muchas gracias.


----------



## thenot

Omar266 dijo:


> Deseo aclarar que coloque estas letras de acuerdo al diagrama del circuito no con ningún transistor, ya que estoy de acuerdo,  que según el transistor los pines varían, por lo que tendrían que darle la vuelta al transistor. Creo que en su PBC la orientación de los componentes fue hecha para transistores BD.


Tenes razón, andaba en otra,,



Omar266 dijo:


> Aprovechando esta oportunidad quisiera preguntarle lo siguiente.


Si en algo puedo ayudarte con mi escaso conocimiento en electrónica (autoaprendizaje y un poco de conocimiento digital debido al área informática), a vuestra disposición estoy.




Omar266 dijo:


> Con el L293D/B para aplicar PWM, usando microcontrolador yo lo aplico a las patillas ENABLE. En su circuito los pines A,B,C,D son como INPUT1, INPUT2, INPUT3, INPUT4, como conecto para aplicar el PWM.


Puedes aplicarlo directamente a esos pines, pero creo es algo incomodo o no factible ya que necesitarías de 4 fuentes PWM. La solución mas simple y factible seria agregarle un modulo que haga la misma función del enable del l293, Y como haces eso dirás, simplemente con una compuerta and por entrada, en este caso 4, en un 1 pin de entrada le inyectas el pwm (haría como de pin enable) y en la otra la dirección (input1, input2, etc) y la salida de estas compuertas, a las entradas del puente H. 
Quizás se podría re-diseñar el puente H e incluirle un chip como el 7408 que incluye 4 puertas and, así tendrías un puente H muy similar al l293.



Omar266 dijo:


> Y con este circuito no hay necesidad de diodos de protección.


Según dicen si es necesario poner los diodos de protección, aunque yo nunca los e usado y no tuve problemas con este puente H (Hace rato ya que no hago algo con el), Lo que nunca e podido averiguar o nadie a sabido responderme es si los diodos deben ser capaz de soportar voltaje o amperaje. Ya que se podrían usar 1n4148 son pequeñitos, pero algunos dicen que no sirven y deben ser de mayor amperaje.. E visto algunos que ponen tremendos diodos, otros simplemente el ya nombrado, y otros como yo que nunca los use y no tuve problemas con el puente H



Omar266 dijo:


> Esta bien si coloco TIP41C y TIP42C soporta hasta 6 amperios


Yo hice unos con tip12x que quedan en patillaje a la inversa de los BD, osea quedan mirando hacia el otro lado y soportan 5 amperes. Asi que supongo tampoco tendrías problemas con ellos, solo verificar patillaje, que veo ya lo tienes muy claro =)



Omar266 dijo:


> Muchas gracias.


Gracias a ti por hacerme recordar que tenia un hobby y algo en que distraerme, algo que en estos momentos me hacia falta montón..


----------



## richi123

y que tal una configuracion de tip 132 y 135


----------



## thenot

richi123 dijo:


> y que tal una configuracion de tip 132 y 135



También hice un puente H con esos tip.. incluso los mezcle con los tip12x y ningun problema.

Saludos!


----------



## full

Hola Thenot.. soy de Paraguay. merodeando por el foro y la web, buscando un driver llegue hasta aquí. lo probraré con lo que tenga, ya que para nosotros se hace bastante dificil conseguir algunos componentes, pero leyendo todos los mensajes y preguntas veo que este circuito es bastante accesible, voy a ir probando y te comento luego el resultado. Desde aquí saludos, Exelente aporte.


----------



## thenot

full dijo:


> Hola Thenot.. soy de Paraguay. merodeando por el foro y la web, buscando un driver llegue hasta aquí. lo probraré con lo que tenga, ya que para nosotros se hace bastante dificil conseguir algunos componentes, pero leyendo todos los mensajes y preguntas veo que este circuito es bastante accesible, voy a ir probando y te comento luego el resultado. Desde aquí saludos, Exelente aporte.



Los componentes usados son muy comunes.... asi que no creo tengas problemas con encontrarlos.. ahi nos avisas como van tus avances.. y cualquier consulta aqui mismo entre todos te podemos ayudar.. Saludos!


----------



## full

Sera que este circuito funciona para motor de paso bipolar?? o es solo para motores DC??


----------



## thenot

full dijo:


> Sera que este circuito funciona para motor de paso bipolar?? o es solo para motores DC??



Debería funcionar sin problemas.. creo haberlo usado con 1.. pero como digo no debería haber problema..


----------



## full

Hola de nuevo thenot.. como te habia comentado sobre los componentes, ya los consegui todos, mi idea es hacer funcionar esto con un motor de paso que he conseguido de mi trabajo, y controlarlo con un PIC887. la placa de desarrollo del PIC, El gravador de Microchip tambien lo he comprado, la programación ya esta aparentemente; lo malo es que no tengo ningun dato tecnico sobre este Paso a Paso, solo se que es bipolar, las bobinas ya los he identificado (A+A-B+B-).

Lo que se de este MPP es que estaba funcionando con un driver OEM750 de PARKER que esta alimentado con *42V* y controlado por PLC siemens, por eso la pregunta anterior... mañana comenzare el montaje por la tarde ya que estoy trabajando de noche..!!

voy a ir tanteando con este circuito a ver que consigo ya que me parece bastante seguro.. voy a usar un puente para cada bobina e ir tirado tensiones hasta conseguir algo... quiero hacer un brazo con tres posisiciones para tomar discos DVD y llevarlos a otro sitio. 

Si tienes algun consejo, me sería de suma importancia..

Saludos y gracias nuevamente por la respuesta...


----------



## 0002

Funciona lo que quieres hacer, en si lo único que debes hacer es, agregar en el programa del pic una lógica secuencial como las usadas en los contadores anillo, cada pulso que se vaya sucediendo en el acarreo de los bits lo pones a determinada entrada de los puentes H que controlan las bobinas de tu motor PaP, con eso y un orden específico (en el foro hay un post que explica más o menos como), deberías poder hacer andar al motor de una manera muy similar a un motor DC simple.

Saludos.


----------



## full

tengo la placa montada... le di los pulsos del pic a ABCD (AB=01, CD=01) en teoría el motor debería dar una vuelta y buscar esa posición, pero no tiene ninguna respuesta, probé con varios motores, todos nuevos pero nada.

El puente lo he montado con Tips 121 y 125 y los drivers 2222A iguales, no se si estoy conectando alguna cosa fuera de lugar.

En la salida de los motores debería llegar 12V???

Al apagar la fuente el moto da un pasito. Esto es un poco raro.

adjunto la placa hecha y el cableado del motor..


----------



## 0002

podrías intentar hacer una imagen de como aplicaste los pulsos a la placa de control del motor (tus puentes H), el detalle es que no se trata simplemente de aplicar un pulso y el motor lo busca, te lo digo por experiencia , tienes que aplicar los pulsos de manera que las bobinas queden polarizadas de cierta manera para que en conjunto con los imanes del motor, el rotor pueda girar. Ahora tengo que escanear unas (muchas hojas) si puedo te hago un dibujo de más o menos como queda (ó al menos así lo hice yo ).

Edit: mira puedes guiarte de como polarizar las bobinas de tu motor, en ésta página hay algo interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## thenot

Con solo aplicar un pulso el motor no va girar y quedarse posicionado.. o quizás al darle el pulso si se mueve pero tu motor es de muchas posiciones y no notes el pequeño movimiento que hace.. pruebalo haciendo la secuencia completa para que este gire en un sentido en un bucle infinito.. Y ai nos comentas como te va.. y al igual que 0002 muéstranos lo que tienes.. quizás aun no familiarizas con el funcionamiento de estos motores...
PD: Sorry por no responder antes o mas rápido.. es que estoy de vacas y dejo el PC un poco de lado =)
Saludos!


----------



## javitoxs

Esta muy buena el tema lo que querria saber es si soportaria un motor ignis de 24v y 400RPM, resulta que ya e probado con L298 pero solo consegui que este estalle literalmente en la inversion de giro, tambien lo hice con rele y estos se soldaron internamente, ya no se que hacer para que funcione, mi robot luchador de sumo funciana exelente, solo falta el puente h,,,, ahora estoy por probar con relé y un circuito supresor de chispa y un fet en la alimentacion, para introducir PWM y regular la velocidad, no se si esto resultara, y sino queria probar con fet asi como el que as echo, pero no se si soportaran, los motores cuando uno los fuerza un poco llegan a consumir unos 5.5 amp... y son dos.... vos que me recomendarias.... graciassss


----------



## albertoxx

Algo asi como Javito me pasa a mi tengo un motor XX cilindrico de 15 cm de Alto x 8cm de Diametro que usa 24V, con una placa que lo manejaba XX que tenia fusibles de 15 Amp unos Mosfets de 54A y se le conecta un trafo de 110 a 24-0-24 de bastantes amperios por lo que se mira. Tengo que reemplazar la placa que hace muchas funciones y hacer una que simplemente gire el motor a un sentido o al otro primero hice un puente H con reles y para evitar lo que le paso a Javito consegui reles de 40A y engrose las pistas tengo el motor funcionando hacia la izquierda y hacia la derecha  alli voy bien, pero tengo unas preguntitas: 1) Como se cuantos amperios usara el motor como maximo vi un post donde fogonazo explica como se mide el amperaje pero no lo entendi. 2) La salida del trafo tira 24V AC y que rectificados son 33V esos se los estoy tirando directamente al motor funciona pero deplano que se va a recalentar o en el peor de los casos a arruinar asi que me aconsejan para bajar 33 a 24 con semejante amperaje? 3) Para evitar la parte mecanica que se arruina mas rapido por el uso sera mas recomendable ponerle Mosfets en lugar de Reles?


----------



## javitoxs

La verdad ni idea, yo a mi motor le conecte el tester y medi la corriente que sirculaba en funcionamientooo, no se otra manera,,,, nose para que lo usaras tu motor pero a los mios los alimento con unas baterias de lipo bn potentes,,,,,



calculo que los relee se soldaron por dentro debido al pico de corriente que generan los mores cuando en un par de milisegundos se invierte el jirooooo que calculo que por dentro esta generando una chispa, y es constante el trabajo de los rele,hablamos de un robot luchador de sumo, el cual constantemente conmuta los moresssss... por esoooo, tus motores se deben de calentar debido a que estan prediseñados para unos 24v y noo 33v,,, no creooo que los deteriores en el corto plaso pero se te re joden con el tiempoopoo..... suerteeee... hice ese puente H, falta pasarlo al impresoo,, quedo de unos 4x5,,, desp pongo la fotooo


----------



## powerful

Javitoxs emplea reles de 30A con los pines de contacto de tungsteno/torio.


----------



## thenot

ken192000 dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias me sirvió de mucho el puente para un proyecto de la escuela



De nada, esa fue la idea de postearlo  me alegra mucho que te haya servido


----------



## josb86

hola thenot mira con respecto al circuito puente h que colocaste con tip31 y tip32, estoy interesado en hacerle un freno regenerativo si mal no recuerdo le llaman para esto según hay que saturar los dos tip31, se puede colocar otro 2n2222 para hacer esto, que me recomiendan, es que tengo un motor que por inercia sigue girando y quiero que pare instantáneamente.


----------



## Ana21

Muy buen aporte  thenot   he puesto en práctica este puente en un carrito esquiva obstaculos y me fue de gran utilidad recientement lo pondre en práctica en otro carrito que siga una pared para ello antes de llevar acabo este proyecto estoy realizando algunas simulaciones, es por eso que anexo la simulacion de este puente por si a alguien le interesa. 

Cabe notar que he realizado unas pequeñas modificaciones 
--- TIP125 por 127 
--- TIP120 por 122


----------



## lrzv09

Hola hermanos tengo un problema con un puente H yo utilice los TIP127 y TIP122 con transistores 2N3904...pero no entra en saturacion los transistores darlinthon...se calientan y ps he tenido problemas con los transistores 2N3409 creo q no son lo suficientemente potentes para activar los otros transistores...que puedo hacer espero me puedan ayudar gracias....trabajo motores de 12V pero a la salida solo me llegan 3 o 4 voltios creo q es porq no entran en saturacion cuando lo estaba montando en protoboar tube problemas con en 2N3904 pero no se qpuedo hacer para reemprazarlos o algo q funcione


----------



## thenot

sorry por la demora... fotos de montaje? usaste este mismo circuito? Si no entregas toda la información no creo te ayude alguien, y menos sino podemos ver lo que hiciste.. Como dicen.. si quieres una buena respuesta, primero has una buena pregunta.

Saludos!


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Señores, .. mi inquietud es la siguiente deseo hacer un carro seguidor de linea negra, con dos servomotores que ya están trucados, que cuando choque con un obstáculo retroceda(que el motor gire en sentido contrario), no quiero usar pic, debo utilizar puente h, y si es asi el esquema que esta en este foro me servirá, yo tengo un diagrama que utiliza 2n3904 y el 2n3906, tengo otro que utiliza el bd 135 y bd136.
gracias


----------



## thenot

tienes el circuito para hacer el seguidor de linea sin pic con el puente H? 
Lo otro, creo que esto debería ser para otro tema, ya que nos salimos del tema en si, ya que veo no tienes problema con el puente H.

Saludos!


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Gracias por su apoyo


----------



## kagiva

thenot dijo:


> sep, pero todo depende de lo que quieres montar... personalmente, no me a tocado mover motores de un amperaje mayor a 5 amperes, así que el puente H que yo presento es ideal, el tamaño que tiene es mínimo y yendo a lo monetario con el precio de 1 mosfet compro 3 Tip. Así que como digo todo dependerá de que quieres hacer y este puente es ideal para la mayoría de quienes comienzan con robotica, dado que lo motores usados principalmente no superan los 5 amperes de consumo.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con thenot, si señor. Y lo digo desde la total ignorancia de la construcción de puente-h, pues no tuve necesidad o eso creía hasta ahora. 

Cuando tuve oportunidad, hice (ahora lo se) un montaje con inversores eléctricos (era un puente-h), realmente eran contactores y funcionó a la primera. Quizás por eso no seguí investigando el tema, claro de eso hace algunos años (1966).

Ahora, quiero hacer un puente-h con MOSFET, pero eso es otra historia.

Lo dicho, thenot muy interesante tu aporte y aclaratorio. 

Gracias por todo.


----------



## kagiva

Hola amigos. Tengo una consulta que haceros. Dispongo de un control de motor que pertenece a un sistema en puente-h cuya función es controlar el sentido de giro del motor al que pertenece.

Tiene la particularidad de que lleva un temporizador que aún no descubro (y lo busco), el caso es que va conectado a 12V y con un pulsador P1 a positivo. Cuando le doy a P1 por un instante, el motor se pone a girar durante un tiempo, pasado unos instantes, él sólo, vuelve a ponerse en marcha en el otro sentido durante un periodo de tiempo similar y finalmente se para. El consumo cuando está girando es de 600mA, aunque supongo que al arranque será 4 o 5 veces más.

Quisiera eliminar esa dichosa temporización y de esa manera poder girar el motor en una dirección por el tiempo que yo quiera y si lo deseo, con otro pulsador P2, hacerlo girar en la otra dirección. 

Se que dispone de un puente-h por que veo los 4 MOSFET que lleva (no puedo ver cuales son, están borrados), también lleva un condensador electrolítico, pero me cuesta ver cómo van conectados por que además de SMD la pcb es a doble-cara.

Me puede ayudar alguien a identificar y poder hacer las modificaciones?

Gracias.


----------



## ApoCrox

Hola, buenas tardes, se que hay muchos temas acerca de los puentes H con Mosfets en el foro, pero tengo algunas dudas un poco particulares. Necesito hacer un diseño donde debo controlar individualmente 12 motores de 12v DC a 5A, he pensado hacer puentes H para controlarlos ya que no conozco ningun otro circuito o alternativa para controlar cargas (bueno que no sean relevadores que no se llevan bien con cargas inductivas), pero pues serian 12 puentes, que implican 48 mosfets mas lo necesario para controlar el puente por lo que no es muy economico y menos si compro de canal P, solo tomando en cuenta la etapa de potencia sin contar el resto de componentes ya es complicado, como he leido para hacerlo con Mosfets canal N se necitan drivers o bombas de voltaje, pero mi primer duda es que tan alta puede ser la frecuencia en estos????, ya que de preferencia necesitaria un control constante, no un PWM en los motores, por lo que nose si exista alguna alternativa donde no tenga que mandarles un PWM a estos o si hay alternativas que simplifiquen un poco el diseño, la segunda al ser 12 puentes H necesitaria hacer varias targetas para no se talvez 3 o 4 puentes en cada una sino quedaria una targetota poco practica, pero podria hacer combinaciones en los puentes???? es decir podria hacer ramas superiores de cada uno diferente para cada motor pero una inferior comun para varios????? no es necesario activar mas de uno a la vez, asi que no se si sea una posibilidad o si podria crear coflicto al juntarlos, lo pense para ahorrarme un poco de componentes, de antemano espero sus respuestas, seguire buscando informacion y checando como se manejan los drivers, cualquier cosa seria de ayuda, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Controlar implica velocidad e  inversión de giro , o solo encenderlos y apagarlos ?


----------



## ApoCrox

solo sentido de giro, velocidad no, de hecho como tienen motorreductor para aumentar torque necesito hacerlo lo mas rapido posible


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te pasé aqui que utiliza transistores comunes y funciona en el rango de tus amperes

Saludos !


----------



## sebasaguilera

Hola Thenot la verdad que desde que los hice, ya pasaron varios meses nunca he tenido problemas y si mal no recuerdo realize por lo menos unos 5 x 2 PH. y siempre me funcionaron muy bien, uchas Gracias por este Gran Aporte. Por ahi vi que en algun momento usastes TIP 141 y su complementario, queria saber si lo hiciste en este mismo montaje y si reemplazaste alguno de los componentes ya sea el driver o algun valor de R.-


----------



## thenot

Mismo Pcb.. no hay problemas con ello, solo usar la disposición de componente para los TIP, lo demás todo igual.

Saludos!

Pd: que bueno que a varios aun les sirva esto, por mi parte esto ya es parte del pasado, aunque no como dicen: "pasado, olvidado", sino mas bien: Pasado, recordado.


----------



## sebasaguilera

Thenot, te hago una consulta, la semana pasada queme uno de estos con 24V y 2.5A lo hice con Tip 122y 127el Circuito esta bien ya que como te dije no es el primero que hago.- Mirando la Hoja de Datos dice que la potencia maxima que soporta estos transistores es 65W(es correcto?), por la potencia en mi circuito lo alcanzo, osea no puedo usar totalmente la corriente o la tension que me admita el transistor sino la relacion que me adminta la potencia maxima? Ahora estoy por probar con los TiP 142 y 147.- que en la hoja dicen 10A y 125W creo, si podes verificalo haber si es correcto=? gracias .-


----------



## DOSMETROS

> los TiP 142 y 147.- que en la hoja dicen 10A y 125W creo, si podes verificalo haber si es correcto ?


 
Correcto , pero ojo que está la versión* T* que vienen en cápsula TO220 y son para solo 90 Watts 

Saludos !


----------



## sebasaguilera

Gracias Dosmetros me salvaste por que compre varios y son todos de los T asi que lo voy a tener en cuenta, haber si estas de acuerdo  a 24 volt me entregaria unos 3.75 A maximos. si es asi estoy dentro de lo que necesito! en cuanto a los diodos de proteccion no se si son neceaarios pero estoy por ponerle unos diodos de 1a y 1oo v los 1n4oo7 con el unico fin de evitar las pequeñas corrientes inversas que genere el motor...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponele los díodos 1n4007

Fijate la curva de *S*afe *O*perating *A*rea en el datasheet y descontale el *derating  *


----------



## chanita007

thenot dijo:


> sep, es muy buen circuito, solo le faltaba un pcb bueno y compacto, y eso fue en lo que yo aporte



hola esta muy bueno tu circuito, pero tengo una duda los transistores 2n2222 tiene una resistencia de base de 470 ohms nada mas.??? o son 470k???


----------



## chanita007

hola quien me podria ayudar... hice el puente h pero tanto el motor 1 como el 2 funcionan para un solo lado. funciona con los pines "b" y "d", nose por q*ue* no me funciona el "a" y "c" a alguien le paso, quien me podria decir q*ue* podria ser el causante de mi problema??


----------



## albertoxx

Has tus pruebas con un multimetro a ver si le esta llegando corriente a las bases de los transistores y si las se;ales que les envias no esten las 2 en nivel ato o las 2 en nivel bajo.


----------



## thenot

chanita007 dijo:


> hola quien me podria ayudar... hice el puente h pero tanto el motor 1 como el 2 funcionan para un solo lado. funciona con los pines "b" y "d", nose por q*ue* no me funciona el "a" y "c" a alguien le paso, quien me podria decir q*ue* podria ser el causante de mi problema??



sube fotos o lo que puedas mostrarnos... sino vemos lo que tienes como crees que te podemos ayudar?


----------



## chanita007

thenot dijo:


> sube fotos o lo que puedas mostrarnos... sino vemos lo que tienes como crees que te podemos ayudar?


 
Hola ya solucione mi problema eran 2 transistores q*ue* me vendieron quemado. ya los cambie y funciona perfectamente. gracias igual por la responder y por tu disposicion a ayudar...


----------



## kaosra16

Que buen aporte arme el circuito y me quedo bien realice las pruebas y si gira el motor de ambos lados el unico detalle es que las 2 resistencias de 100 ohms se calientan mucho a que se puede deber esto? Las resistencias son de 1/2 watt y manejo voltaje de 17 volts


----------



## lrzv09

puedes colocar una resistencia del mismo valor pero de mas potencia 1 watt o 2 watt.....puedes medir el voltaje en esa resistencia y ese valor lo elevas al cuadrado y lo divides entre la resistencia esa es la potencia que debe aguantar...un ejemplo

voltaje en la resistencia=10V
valor de resistencia=100 ohm

potencia=( (10)^2 )/100 esto es igual a 1watt entonces si este es el caso debería usar una resistencia mayor a 1watt para que no se caliente espero haber ayudado (kaosra16)


----------



## marlon isiel

me gustaría saber si este puente con que voltaje de salida trabaja? si es en a Ac o Dc? y cuantos voltios respectivamente?


----------



## plarenas

marlon isiel dijo:


> me gustaría saber si este puente con que voltaje de salida trabaja? si es en a Ac o Dc? y cuantos voltios respectivamente?



estos puentes son para motores DC y de poco voltaje unos 12v para abajo recuerda que estos son para robotica en general se usan motores pequeños porque son a pilas o baterias de poca corriente


----------



## SunLight

Hola tengo varias preguntas comenzare:
1) ¿Alguno de ustedes sabe el análisis matemático del puente H?
2) ¿Esta configuración sirve para cualquier tipo de transistor sea o no Darlington en especifico el 2N3055 con su homologo el MJ2955?

3) ¿Alguien tendrá algún libro de referencia para el estudio en especifico de puentes H?


----------



## lrzv09

tengo un problema con mi puente H utilice las mismas resistencias del diagrama que adjunto pero con TIP142 y TIP147 con el 2n2222 el detalle es que si pruebo los motores directo con las baterías me consumen 5.5 amperios (rotor bloqueado) pero si lo pruebo con el puente H solo me consumen 3.5 amperios (rotor bloqueado) asumo que es por el puente H que no me entrega toda la corriente no se si este equivocado, espero me puedan ayudar muchas gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

si no dura significa que estas haciendo algo mal

cuanta corriente soporta?

ahora mide la impedancia de tus motores digamos un motor que mida 11 ohms y que mi chip soporte maximo 1A no significa que los soporta a 1A este ya se anda chamuscando asi que lo calculamos a 700mA

ahora con ley de ohm 

*V=IR*

con que voltaje alimentar el chip para no asesinarlo 

V=0.7A * 11

V= 7.7 v

si metes mas la corriente sera mayo y por lo tanto puedes quemar el chip


----------



## lrzv09

Si pero lo hice con transistores no un chip los transistores me aguantan 15A


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pero hay un detalle yo una vez hise un puente H con transistores tip41 y se chamuscaban los tip42
y me di cuenta que no llegaba ni a los 3 A cuando se morian el problema no era el diseño ni el diseñador  lo que en realida era es que los tranistores eran PIRATAS!!!
bueno tambien checa eso alomejor te topas con piezas marca corsario


----------



## lrzv09

Es cierto bueno yo al final deje mi puente H asi supuse que me sigui entregando los 3,5A es verdad los de los transistores...bueno aqui en Venezuela ps creo q solo hay genericos...y si me funcionaron bien no se quemaron ni nada hacen bien si trabajo y hasta gane la competencia de robotica con ese puente H pero bueno no estendi porq pasaba eso espero algon dia entenderolo...igual gracias y si alguien sabe ps fino me gustaria saber el porque tal vez sea eso de que son genericos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

aaaa ya entendi es un mal entendido es que borraron el mensaje de un colega preguntando acerca de un chip que lo chamuscaba a cada rato  lo borraron pues lo publico 2 veces.

y yo conteste que anda haciendo algo mal.
si no te ofendas por lo de los calculos.

si ten cuidado con los transistores pirata, los transistores pirata los puedes diferenciar por 3 marcas clave:
1.-estan cromados "el satinado del metal es como si lo hubieran sumergidon en soldadura"
2.-el plastico esta serigrafiado
3.- al abrir el transistor la oblea de silicio es mucho mas pequeña y tiene silicon blanco

jeje ese es mi consejo acerca de los transistores TIPX1x y TIPX2x son altamente pirateables


----------



## lrzv09

A dele no hay problema...si es asi los transistores no son piratas jajja...ahuenque he escuchados q los originales vienen en una bolsita por separado y todo...


----------

